# Single Tb Gold...cold Day..ok



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Had around 30 shots with this light pull rig, with 7mm steel, av around 350fps... band life still surviving, but I don't think for much longer...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

what dimensions for your super zippy fast bands?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ahhh now that's a secret


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

****it! i was going to get your recipe and get rich!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

good speeds Ben



newconvert said:


> ****it! i was going to get your recipe and get rich!


I'm waiting for Ben to say he has that speed with 9.5mm steel, then try to do the same


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol ok... 
Effective tied length 270mm x 28mm to 10mm tap.. don't tell any one


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> ****it! i was going to get your recipe and get rich!


I'm waiting for Ben to say he has that speed with 9.5mm steel, then try to do the same








[/quote]
Got 338 with 9mm lead, reckon that's on par


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> Lol ok...
> Effective tied length 270mm x 28mm to 10mm tap.. don't tell any one


10MM!! whoa dude... how many shots you getting? not surprised its so low... will watch the vid on youtube later, using the socket for my speakers on another job lol


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> Got 338 with 9mm lead, reckon that's on par


was that with a similar taper? would you care to share me the taper


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Lol ok...
> Effective tied length 270mm x 28mm to 10mm tap.. don't tell any one










I won't tell anyone.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

treefork said:


> I won't tell anyone.


tell me treefork, go on







haha


----------

